# We've decided not to continue



## Littlest

Hi there

My dh and I have finally decided to stop tx and try and live the rest of our lives childfree. I have sent off to More to Life for leaflets etc and am now slowly getting used to the idea that the spare room will now not be the nursery.

We have had two attempts at ivf with no results. I have never seen a positive pee stick! I have a very high fsh and my husband has motility problems. Also I have had a nervous breakdown - in hospital for 6 weeks over 2 years ago and we have moved countries, houses and jobs all in the last 3 years.

We have decided that for us enough is enough and so we are slowly trying to learn how to live life to its fullest going forward.

We know it will not be easy but at least we will be together. All this nearly drew us apart.

lots of love and baby dust to all you people out there still trying.

I will still keep reading your posts, especially the Rainbow Crew and Goldies trying ivf/isci

thank you to everyone i have met on my journey

Littlest xxxx


----------



## astrid

Hi littlest
My heart goes out to you both to have come to this brave decision as to not continue with anymore treatment. I am sure that you have had a really emotional time over the recent years and i really do empathise with you both.
I think that you are a brave person, which shows strength of character to have finally come out at the other end. There aren't that many couples who could go through this and still be together. I feel saddened that some people have to suffer more, but don't ask me how i am sure we will get there in the end.
I am wishing you well for your future and hope that it will bring you some justice along the way.
Take care
love astridxxxx


----------



## Marj

Dear Littlest,

I know from experience how very difficult this decision is, having been there myself just a few months ago.

Just thought I'd let you know that you are in my thoughts, and I hope that any FF members who find themselves in the same position, can continue to find friendship and support through this fab site.

While you may be feeling exceptionally raw just now, the wobbly days do some to become less frequent as time goes by. IF will always be there for us, but now I feel it is a tiny part of who I am , and it no longer dominates my thoughts and actions the way it used to. I never,ever thought I would ever get to this stage of acceptance about our situation.

I truly hope, that, in time, the pain and upset of this horrible business eases for you too.

With love and hugs,

Marj

xxx


----------



## Lois

Dear Littlest

Thank you for visiting Goldies & pointing us in the right direction to find you & news of your brave decision.

I can see that you & your DH have been through so much & need some respite & certainty in your life.

This IF business could easily drive us & our DH's apart, but sometimes it can have hthe opposite effect & make us stronger - which thankfully seems to be what's happened in your case.

I hope you now will have the time & space to recover from all this & find peace.


Look forward to staying in touch. Take Care.

Loisxxx


----------



## LB

Hello Littlest

just want to say i think you are very brave having gone through everything you have been through - i truly hope that things will get easier for you - they always seem to as time goes by - take care and i will see you on the rainbow thread - sending you a big hug

bye for now
LB
X


----------



## SueL

Dear Littlest

Just wanted to say good luck with your new journey and think that you're brave. Don't disappear though, please!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

hi littlest

just wanted to echo everyones words, it really is the most difficult decision to make.
Although i havent been through half as much as others on ff, i have been thinking alot recently as to when my dh and i will say enough is enough.
Please come and say hi on chitter chatters and let us know what you are up to!
sending massive hugs
suzie aka olive x


----------



## Bel07

Hi Littlest

This is one of the most hardest and difficult decisions to make and yes this journey is so fraught and emotional which pulls all of us every which way.

I am happy for you both that you have made this decision together, and I hope you both have the happiness and peace that you both deserve.

Please do stay on this site because you have been a wonderful support to many people myself included.

Take care.

Love Bel x


----------



## Dee

Dear Littlest

Just wanted to send you love and hugs.

You and your DH have my upmost respect for making such a difficuly decision. I wish you both heaps of love for a happy future together.

Dee
xxx

PS - Please don't be a stranger .. you are still a Rainbower! xxx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi Littlest

I know this cannot have been an easy decision for you and DH to have made, I wish you all the happiness that life can bring.

Clare


----------



## Fee

Dear Littlest

You have made a really brave decision, and I really hope you are blessed as a couple in thousands of ways as you take this decision together. 
You've been a great support to others. I really hope you stay on FF and keep in touch. Once a rainbower always a rainbower!

Heaps of love
Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sas jane v

Dear Littlest - just wanted to congratulate you on making an extremely tough decision after all your tx - these decisions dont come overnight and as Marj says the feelings of disappointment wont disappear quicly either but I hope intime you get your perspective back and you and dh can start to live life to the full again

there is so much out there for you both in your future life and I wish you all the best of it

Take good care of yourselves

Sarah xx


----------



## Laine

Dearest Sarah,

I really admire you and your dh for making the decision to live your life child free. Letting go is one of the hardest things to do and it takes great strength of character.

To choose to live child free is to stretch yourself to become bigger, to be less defended, to feel closer to other people, to be more generous with yourself. Indeed it is to choose life.

Take one day at a time and enjoy each other.

I am here for you if you need me.

Lots of love

Laine xxx


----------



## dollyzx

Dear Littlest
Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you & your dh , may you both find peace , strength & happiness in your lives together .
I think you have made a very difficult & brave decision & I hope slowly your pain will ease & you will be blessed with the joy in your life you deserve . Give yourselves time & space to grieve for your loss , whilst starting out on a different road together .
Even though we are having one final IVF , I feel we are not too far from your stage & I feel you have made the braver decision .
Much love & ^cuddleup^ to you both
Dollyzx xx


----------



## Cherub75

Dear Sarah,

I can only echo what everyone else has said.

You have been through so much these last few years, and so to have come to this very brave decision is like finishing one chapter and moving onto the next, only the next is all about you and DH and making the most of the fab life you have together. 

Please don't leave us though as we will really miss you  you are a very special person.

Lots of love

Emma x  x


----------



## Nic2310

Dear Sarah,

I completely understand your decision, and how hard it is to finally make it.

We too have recently decided we've had enough. It means that Neil will never have a child of his own, but we did try and that matters. Life is about living as well....which we feel that we have been neglecting of late...... so although on one hand we feel sad, that we didn't get our precious baby together, we still have each other. 

I think that everybody has their own limit and this is not a defeat, as Emma said it is just another chapter in our lives. I think that people who have not experienced IF, have no idea about the heartache and stress involved.

So, do not disappear!! There are others here who share your decision....Never give up on happiness.

Take care of yourself

Love Nic xx


----------

